# The Official Cannondale Thread



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok Guys it's time for a Cannondale Thread as you Guys know I just got my first tandem and
most of you started on a Cannondale and now I see why.............:thumbsup:
For a new Team looking to join the tandem family like myself this would be a great place for anyone doing a search on the C-Dale.
Feel free to post any links you might have about the C-Dale I found a few when doing my homework also post any pictures you have of your New / Old Rig 
Years & Build Info would be great.

Vintage Cannondale - Information and Catalogs for Cannondales

Cannondale Bicycle Corp. - MT800

Here is my 1999 MT800 still looking to do a fork, wheels and disc at the end of the year


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, we started on a Cannondale, a 1998 MT3000 that spent the majority of its life as wall decor in a Miami Beach home. Seriously, I believe it was bought as decor.

Our second Cannondale was a later style frame, 2001 MT800, built for xc work.

I have some photos on the other computer I'll add here.

There also some topics about these bikes if folks search when needed.

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks PK
I must say that you also helped me a great deal when I first started looking.
Please if you can post the links that would be great for the any new comers to the sport and any pic's you have of your C-Dales


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

If all goes well tomorrow I will join the cannondale tandem club. Going to check out a MT1000.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ADV said:


> If all goes well tomorrow I will join the cannondale tandem club. Going to check out a MT1000.


Any Luck?


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes I now have a MT1000 I got to take a picture of it yet.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ADV said:


> Yes I now have a MT1000 I got to take a picture of it yet.


Sweet looking forward to the Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

After riding it a bit I think a bit smaller frame would have been a better choice but i got a good deal so i will make it work.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

What year is your MT1000? What size bike and how large are the riders?

PK


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

The MT1000 is a 1998 and the frame size is captain 20"/stoker 18" I was told its a large medium when I bought it. This is a bike that me and my wife will use as well as my mom and dad me and my dad are both about 5'8" and my wife and mom are around 5'4". The problem we are having and I did not realize this is my mom can not lift her leg high enough to get it over the top tube to get on we have to lay the bike on the ground and have her step over it to get on. It would be nice to have something that is easier for her. So if we could find a 18-16 it would be better.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ADV said:


> The MT1000 is a 1998 and the frame size is captain 20"/stoker 18" I was told its a large medium when I bought it. This is a bike that me and my wife will use as well as my mom and dad me and my dad are both about 5'8" and my wife and mom are around 5'4". The problem we are having and I did not realize this is my mom can not lift her leg high enough to get it over the top tube to get on we have to lay the bike on the ground and have her step over it to get on. It would be nice to have something that is easier for her. So if we could find a 18-16 it would be better.


Just a FWIW, yes the slightly smaller frame would be better. However, not by much, probably just over an inch in the back. This is if you were to find a 20x16 (Lg/Sm).

At 5'8", you may like the 18 front / 16 rear, (Md/Sm), but will probably find it tight with time. Early Cannondales, up to 1998 ran small. Not even certain you would get 2" of lower frame with the smaller bike.

The links to the old catalogs will give standover dimensions, they should be a good guide.

Leaning the bike to allow the stoker to get on is fine. You need to accomplish what works best. As an alternative, have you tried a technique where the captain gets on, straddles and may even sit on the toptube to steady the bike while holding the brakes. Then let the stoker climbs on where they use the pedal lowered to the bottom as a step and then swing a leg to the other side.

Unless you paid too much, you should be able to sell that bike as it is a preferred size. The Md/Sm are sort of common, but like anything they run in spurts. Often the Md/Sm bikes are being resold because they are to small for many teams.

PK


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Well to solve the problem my mom has getting on they have decided to get a totally different tandem with more of a step through rear. With that being said I bought the MT1000 from them so now my wife and I own the bike we have no problems and could not be happier with it. Now I just have to get it set up looking for riser bars maybe a fork and we will be looking for a child stoker kit in the future our daughter is only 14 months right now. 

I just have to get my custom tandem roof rack tray done so I can haul it around.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Here it is the cannondale MT1000. I finally got my roof rack done so I could bring it home and get a picture.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

*two years off*

This is what we were running out here in Prescott AZ....But she has been setting around getting dusty for far to long, I fell from a ladder a couple years back broke some ribs in my back and collapsed a lung...still having pain in my back. 
but after seeing this thread I gave the Cannondale a wash and a tuneup and took Christi's granddaughter for a ride....I think she liked it 

Cheers all, and thanks for what is sure it be an awesome thread :thumbsup:


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ADV said:


> Here it is the cannondale MT1000. I finally got my roof rack done so I could bring it home and get a picture.


Sweet Thanks for posting your Rig ADV :thumbsup:


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

befoot said:


> This is what we were running out here in Prescott AZ....But she has been setting around getting dusty for far to long, I fell from a ladder a couple years back broke some ribs in my back and collapsed a lung...still having pain in my back.
> but after seeing this thread I gave the Cannondale a wash and a tuneup and took Christi's granddaughter for a ride....I think she liked it
> 
> Cheers all, and thanks for what is sure it be an awesome thread :thumbsup:


Wow I like it in Yellow is that just black tape holding down the brake lines or ??
The first time my Rig went offroad I did hear lots of slap from the cable on the top tube I need to do something about that...........


----------



## jspoon12 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been searching for a XC style tandem in the NCarolina area. It is nearly impossible though.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

jspoon12 said:


> I have been searching for a XC style tandem in the NCarolina area. It is nearly impossible though.


Cue the commercial for MTBTandems.com 

You're welcome!

-F


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

XC Mike said:


> Wow I like it in Yellow is that just black tape holding down the brake lines or ??
> The first time my Rig went offroad I did hear lots of slap from the cable on the top tube I need to do something about that...........


Yes Mike that's black tape, Christi's knee brace keep catching the cable so I taped them down


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's some more photos...


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

befoot said:


> Yes Mike that's black tape, Christi's knee brace keep catching the cable so I taped them down


Sounds Good I dig that shot in the snow :thumbsup:


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Our 1999 Cannondale MT 3000*

Wow! Getting this post done has been a great trip down memory lane! We got our C'dale in 2001 and rode it everywhere we could: Crested Butte, Moab, Fruita, Boulder, Kansas, Brian Head UT, and anywhere else that people said we couldn't In 2005 we upgraded to disc brakes/wheels, but other than that the bike was pretty stock. In late 2006 we got a Ventana full-sus and the Cannondale went to our in-laws so they could try it. Then after they bought two new tandems, we got it back just in time to convert it to a kid-tandem which we use for commuting and moderate singletrack (Fruita, some Moab). Man, this bike has been around! It still has the original drivetrain, except chain, and it still runs great.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Sweet pic's Trails Thanks for keeping this tread alive...........


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Give me forty acres and I'll turn this rig around It's the easiest way that I've found


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ADV said:


> Give me forty acres and I'll turn this rig around It's the easiest way that I've found


Couple of questions...We have the same Burley Solo trailer for our Granddaughter. Are you using yours on those trails I see behind you or are you primarily just on paved surfaces?

If you do use the trailer on those trails, of course riding well within the limits of pulling an occupied trailer, any idea how rough the ride is for the kid?

Thanks

PK


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

The trail that you see behind us is actual a hiking trail. That day we rode a paved trail and a crushed lime stone rails to trails. I almost always stick to a paved surface when pulling the burly I have taken it off-road but I ride very slow it looks like a bumpy ride in the trailer. I will probably try a bit more trail riding when she gets older.


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, nice pics of very cool bikes


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Here is one that I had on my PC when looking for one for myself dig the Green..........

ADV that is one nice lookin' Rig


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

This photo - near the top of Mt. Tam in Marin - has as much dust on it as the bike does... but we'll have it back out on the trail come summer. Like XC Mike, I really dig the green.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Nate, Great to see the "Courtney" Cannondale in final form! I particularly like the LP barends (I have them on my single and our Ventana).


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Trails4Two said:


> Nate, Great to see the "Courtney" Cannondale in final form! I particularly like the LP barends (I have them on my single and our Ventana).


Roger that! She's still shy a few component substitutions in this pic, but close enough. And I swear by my LPs!!


----------



## CaptainHaddock (Mar 3, 2012)

New Cannondale tandem rider here. We've just picked up a RT2, I'm thinking and tinkering with it. it looks like at least for the moment, I can run it as both a road and cross frame, thinking about trying to get my hands on a beefy tree suspension for the front so we can take it truly off road. we've taken her out on two short shakedown runs and are having a blast! I can't wait for the weather to get better so I can talk my wife into more rides...


----------



## CaptainHaddock (Mar 3, 2012)

Speedub.Nate said:


> This photo - near the top of Mt. Tam in Marin - has as much dust on it as the bike does... but we'll have it back out on the trail come summer. Like XC Mike, I really dig the green.


First off, let me just say, great looking bike!
So then let me ask, is that a rohloff hub on the back of your green monster? If so, what do you think of riding with a internally geared hub, and what are the downfalls that you've run into with it?


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

Here's my 200x, don't know the exact year, I got it used. I put on Avid BB7 brakes front and rear. Up front is a White Brothers fork.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

glader60 said:


> Here's my 200x, don't know the exact year, I got it used. I put on Avid BB7 brakes front and rear. Up front is a White Brothers fork.


You must be pretty tall. The frame appears to be a Jumbo or whatever Cannondale called their largest size frame for the Captain, the stoker compartment is the larger size also.

Cool bike, we had one for a while, possibly the same size.

You might consider seeing if your rear brake cable is floppy enough to engage the rotating rear tire. As simple tywrap could go a long way to keeping the cable secured if needed.

PK


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

well I see someone else posted their road c'dale tandem, so....
I'm a big fan of fenders. I pulled these off an old rusty 3-speed department store bike. Because the rear triangle is for skinny tires (max 700x32), I couldn't pass the fender under the seat-tube bridge. I had to cut the fender into two sections and make a bracket at the seat tube bridge to hold each section. lots of work, but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Mt 3000 update*

Here's the latest version of our MT 3000. It now serves as commuter and off-road monster for our 6-year-old. He got big/strong enough for us to lose the seat back and seat belt. We got a new fork and brakes. And the big improvement is that I made some toddler size 13 bike shoes with crank bros cleats. We can now also use a suspension post to help smooth out the surprises.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> Here's the latest version of our MT 3000. It now serves as commuter and off-road monster for our 6-year-old. He got big/strong enough for us to lose the seat back and seat belt. We got a new fork and brakes. And the big improvement is that I made some toddler size 13 bike shoes with crank bros cleats. We can now also use a suspension post to help smooth out the surprises.


Efforts gets results. He wanted it, you wanted it, now the results are easily way more than each individual ever imagined. Obviously guessing but pretty certain I'm not wrong.

That is awesome.

PK


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

Trails4Two, I love your latest tandem configuration for you and your 6 year old. Great photos as well. Thanks for sharing them. The last one put a big smile on my face.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

CaptainHaddock said:


> First off, let me just say, great looking bike!
> So then let me ask, is that a rohloff hub on the back of your green monster? If so, what do you think of riding with a internally geared hub, and what are the downfalls that you've run into with it?


It is a Rohloff. I had to get pretty creative to get it to work on this bike, but in general, I've owned Speedhubs since 2001 and I haven't had any maintenance problems with them. By far my favorite hub, solo or tandem (as if you couldn't already tell that by my user ID).


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

PMK said:


> You must be pretty tall. The frame appears to be a Jumbo or whatever Cannondale called their largest size frame for the Captain, the stoker compartment is the larger size also.
> 
> Cool bike, we had one for a while, possibly the same size.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm 6'1+ and I would still like a taller headtube. The frame size to XL/M. I like my seat and handle bar to be the same height. The rear brake cable doesn't hit the rear wheel, but good observation, though I did tie-wrap it to the seat stay after the picture was taken,


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's our C'dale, loaded and ready to go for our annual Mickelson Trail ride that my son and I take every year. He's been doing it since he was 6. It will be the 4th time this year and he told me he wants to do something different/longer this year.

The tandem is from '95, but I think the only original parts are the captain crank arms.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Here's our C'dale, loaded and ready to go for our annual Mickelson Trail ride that my son and I take every year. He's been doing it since he was 6. It will be the 4th time this year and he told me he wants to do something different/longer this year.
> 
> The tandem is from '95, but I think the only original parts are the captain crank arms.


Like that seems really fair...making the kid carry all the "stuff", nice guy you are.

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Time for a Bump!! 
Just picked up a 2003 L/M MT800 this Rig only had 3 or 4 road rides and from the look of the stock brake pads and rims I would say under a few hours.
The only downside I promised the Wife I would not keep both so here they are together for the first time and maybe the last and before you say it..........
I don't think She will go for that "I need one for the Road and Off Road" thing :nono:


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

And now how She looks today :thumbsup:
First time off road with the new tandem the stem on my '99 was a 90mm this '03 has a 110mm I'm thinking a 100mm would be better I feel just a little stretched out but not to bad.
my question is if I go with a shorter stem what effect will that have over the 110mm?


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

This is our first post to the forum. We have not even gotten our 1998 MT 3000 yet but here is the story. I have been searching for a mtb tadem for the past couple weeks almost non stop on the computer. This craigslist ad popped up and I called seconds after. The seller would not ship and local pickup was in Miami. I am near Houston TX. 

I had started a post on bikeforums asking for info about mtb tandems. PMK sent some info. I noticed he was in Florida. I called the seller and told him I may have a contact who could pickup the bike for us (I have never met or spokent to PMK before). So I frantically pm PMK. Luckily he saw the pm and contacted me. I was able to purchase the bike and have the seller take to PMK. PMK is having his LBS box and ship to House of Tandems for them to assemble for me.

There was a lot more but would be hard and long to explain but it was a miracle this deal worked out and we got the bike, well sort of. Hopefully soon. We are anxious about our first off road tandem experience. We have ridden road tandem for about 8 years.

I cannot say THANK YOU enough to PMK for helping us without even knowing us and getting this deal done. Hope to meet you in person on the trails soon.

So here is some pics from the sellers ad


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats ALM!! 
sure glad things worked out for you I went through the same thing looking for my first Cdale
I looked night and day to find mine also with the help from Paul.

Big Thanks to Paul for what he has done for the both of Us :thumbsup:


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally, completed bike and got first ride in. Here is pic with all upgrades that includes, tires, handlebar/stem/grips, st thudbuster, drilled stoker cranks to raise pedals so it would work, xt shifters, brake booster, spd pedals, boots/filters, ......

I know there has to be a lot of C'dale owners out there that read this thread. Get a pic on here. It is really interesting to see these retro tandems!


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Lookin' Good Allen :thumbsup:

Hoping to get my wife off road soon my daughter keeps telling her all the Fun she is missing


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Just picked up another MT800 today Air Spring and All :thumbsup:


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol! : D


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Taken while on our Alaska vacation. Pretty neat and innovative setup. So often we get wrapped up in what we have or want. I'm betting this bike is 100% function over form, and rides on a great chassis to make it all work. I have to wonder how many miles it has on it.

PK


----------



## THowie (Mar 30, 2012)

:thumbsup: Haha...Love the new bike!


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

PMK said:


> Taken while on our Alaska vacation. Pretty neat and innovative setup. So often we get wrapped up in what we have or want. I'm betting this bike is 100% function over form, and rides on a great chassis to make it all work. I have to wonder how many miles it has on it.
> 
> PK


From the look I bet it has tons of miles nice find Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

From "Over The Hump Mountain Bike Series"


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

*Washing the C-Dale the easy way*

My buddy took a quick video of us today crossing a small stream with his iphone


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

1. That's awesome your daughter is stoked to be a stoker.

2. There's water in SoCal?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> 1. That's awesome your daughter is stoked to be a stoker.
> 
> 2. There's water in SoCal?


That's The Arroyo Seco Trail it's next to JPL my wife and I spent many days in are 20's riding all over that place from what I was told it's been closed for a few years because of all the fires and rain damage.

My buddy just got into riding and picked up a bike for his daughter so when we do get out with them we head for this place for a easy and fun ride.

The Arroyo Seco Trail


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

these are awesome!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

We went to Austin TX for Labor Day weekend and took the mt 3000. We got to ride at Walnut Creek Park. It has a ton of trails. It was perfect for us to get to ride and learn. There is a HUGE learning curve from road to off road. I never road any off road before so learning on a tandem is twice as hard I think.

Anyway, I attached a video from youtube of one of the trails we rode. It does not really show the incline but it was nice smooth singletrack. We did ride down a creek bed that you can see off to the right at the first of the video. This was really the best trails we have ridden. My stoker is not as in love with the off road yet but not complaining either. We took a spill and she took it on the wrist pretty good. As captain, I hurt worse that I caused her pain by not keeping the bike upright.

So here is a pic and video but these guys rode the opposite direction than we did.

Walnut Creek Park - Windy Loop Trail - YouTube


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Pic of us at bottom of creek bed. Also you had to make sure you did not fall on any Cactus in this park! Ouch!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Lookin' good. Yes the transition is no doubt a bit more intense with no previous off-road experience. Don't let it hinder you though, learn and ride at your own pace, while you cherish the stoker.

I hope the bike is doing well. As for the front shifting, I'm guessing you need a longer stoker BB. Probably has a 113mm and needs a 118mm. My bad for no reply the other day, we were getting packed / gone for a long weekend of road tandem stuff.

As for that trail, typical helmet cam not showing the true difficulty. Overall though, looks fun and fast. The climb that stalled the camera guy seemed doable, surprised he didn't get it clean. Oh well.

I assume you rode with Trey and Heydi (sp?). Fun folks. I hope they were good teachers. I so wish my helmet cam was rolling at AORTA 2011 when Trey and stoker were exactly in front of us and he went off the bridge landing in the creek. Freaky, scary and ultimately funny.

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ALM said:


> We went to Austin TX for Labor Day weekend and took the mt 3000. We got to ride at Walnut Creek Park. It has a ton of trails. It was perfect for us to get to ride and learn. There is a HUGE learning curve from road to off road. I never road any off road before so learning on a tandem is twice as hard I think.
> 
> Anyway, I attached a video from youtube of one of the trails we rode. It does not really show the incline but it was nice smooth singletrack. We did ride down a creek bed that you can see off to the right at the first of the video. This was really the best trails we have ridden. My stoker is not as in love with the off road yet but not complaining either. We took a spill and she took it on the wrist pretty good. As captain, I hurt worse that I caused her pain by not keeping the bike upright.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun place to ride :thumbsup:
Allen the only advise I can give you is take it really slow until you both feel good about riding off road.
My Wife has many years riding off road on a single but still to this day has not made any off road trips with me.........My Daughter still needs to learn how to share


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

*New rigid tandem*

Seems to fit best here. No suspension, as it were.

Sculpture for my stoker.


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

post 1 for photo


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

A few photos of my MT4000. I have enjoyed this threads photos and posts so I figured I would add few photos...
2nd photo shows the state when acquired.
When acquired I considered the bike to be in very good stock condition with low miles. It looked like the bike was stored and not ridden for a while. It was in need of some consumable items due to age such as tires, chains, cables and a few upgrades.
3rd photo is after the following mods:
Replaced stock hydro rim brakes with Avid 200mm mech disc brakes
Replaced stock? Mega9 shifters and hydro levers with XTR shift and brake levels
Replaced crap pedals with XT pedals w/platform
Replaced KORE stem with correctly sized Thomson stem.
Replaced rear seatpost with Thomsom post
Reduced front bars 1 inch
Replaced existing bar ends with Easton carbon ends for better ergonomics.
Replaced Seats
Replaced chains with XTR
Replaced Cables
Replaced tires
Removed bottle cages.
Planned upgrades:
Additional set of tires for the trails
So far the wife & I are having a great time. A couple of rides to get the tandem basics down and we were off. I ride competitively, my wife rides and maintains a high level of fitness so we get out there and push it. 
When I go out with my daughter and my wife I install a foot rest for my seven year old on the bottle mounts and my wife rides my ninner (thats my bike, ok my bicyle). At that point I am riding a hundred pound bike (bike plus a non-pedaling 60lb kid). Just makes me stronger when I'm out there with the boys. 
The big fear of buying it and not using it was unfounded in my case.
Intended uses are light trail, road to the beach, and solo rig to carry 40lbs of photo gear. I have a rack that mounts into the stokers seat tube and to the stokers handles bars. It is too much weight/bulk to hang off the back.









As acquired:








As it now sits:








.

.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

here are a few pictures i took a couple of months ago...i bought this 1996 mt 1000 los dos. it looks to have been stripped of most parts....but the frame has no scratches suprisingly...will be needing lots of help building this ol rig.


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

XDEADGOATX, If you are looking for used parts to build up your tandem I’ve replaced some of the stock parts from the MT4000 shown in my previous post above. I replaced the Hydro V-brakes with disk and replaced the mega-9 shifters. So those parts are currently available. It is a 2000 model year bike that has seen very little use to date. I acquired it in early December. I may upgrade the fork to a larger axel in the next few weeks. If I pull the trigger on that upgrade then the stock wheel-set and fork would be available. The Fork is the Moto FR Tandem” 1 1/8” steerer.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

STINKYWINKY, I noticed something in one of your photos that seemed wrong. It may just be the photo but it sure looks like your forks upper triple clamp bolt on the right side is missing. 

PK


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

PMK, Wow nice attention to detail! I've had the bike for a couple of weeks. When I initially went over the bike I noticed several of the bolts in the clamp were not tight. I thought I had tightened them all. Guess I missed that one. On my last two rides I noticed a vibration from the front end when braking very hard only. Since I had change out the V brakes for disc at about the time the vibe appeared I checked the mounting of the brake & everything seemed OK. 

Thanks for the help. You made my morning!

Stinky


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

stinkyWinky said:


> PMK, Wow nice attention to detail! I've had the bike for a couple of weeks. When I initially went over the bike I noticed several of the bolts in the clamp were not tight. I thought I had tightened them all. Guess I missed that one. On my last two rides I noticed a vibration from the front end when braking very hard only. Since I had change out the V brakes for disc at about the time the vibe appeared I checked the mounting of the brake & everything seemed OK.
> 
> Thanks for the help. You made my morning!
> 
> Stinky


Your welcome.

FWIW, be very careful about not making any of the triple clamp bolts overtorqued. The triple clamps are known to crack. They will crack from the counterbores for the bolts. Happened to us when we had our Cannondale. Downside is parts are no longer available.

PK


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

*Cannondale 26" Rigid Tandem fork with V & disc mount*

There are three new Cannondale 26" Rigid Tandem forks with V & disc mounts remaining on ebay. I was going to pick one up but it would drop the bottom of the head tube around 65mm from where it sits with the stock moto-fr fork .
Cannondale Fatty 26in Tandem Specific Rigid Fork 1 1 8in Red | eBay


----------



## wouterbiker (Dec 30, 2004)

old cannondale still going strong








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

stinkyWinky said:


> A few photos of my MT4000. I have enjoyed this threads photos and posts so I figured I would add few photos...
> 2nd photo shows the state when acquired.
> When acquired I considered the bike to be in very good stock condition with low miles. It looked like the bike was stored and not ridden for a while. It was in need of some consumable items due to age such as tires, chains, cables and a few upgrades.
> 3rd photo is after the following mods:
> ...


I love that color fade. Our is 98 and is red to orange only.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

I would definately be interested if you do a fork upgrade...i could use one...thanks....


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

*SCORE!!! Joining the C-Dale MT800 front.*

Craigslist deal of the day here. $400 for this:









We've had a cruiser tandem for years and the spouse has been buggin me to get a real MTB tandem. Of course I was all in for an ECDM 29er but I figured I'd test the waters first.

It came on slicks with a pair of wally seats. MAde some changes to get it ready for a real trail. Test this weekend.


----------



## dstke (Aug 5, 2013)

*2006 mt1000*

Just picked up this 2006 MT1000, XL/M. Had a great time doing a couple of local rides here in Santa Cruz and decided to get a front shock. Picked up a Manitou Marvel Pro on sale and had the first ride yesterday. Also put on a shorter stem. Ride was a bit soft and bouncy so I'll need to make some adjustments to the shock and the stem felt too short. Felt like I was pushing the front end through the turns, especially uphill switchbacks. Will probably go back to the longer stem. Appreciate any feedback on the front shock. Our combined weight is around 320lbs and while not aggressive riders, we've been riding most of what we ride on our single bikes.

Doug


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

XDEADGOATX said:


> I would definately be interested if you do a fork upgrade...i could use one...thanks....


The fork ended up working out for us. It's nicely damped for our weight. So I'll keep it on the bike until the performance degrades. I don't plan to break it down or rebuilt then due to parts not being readily available.


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

*A couple of videos*

A couple of videos of us out having fun on the Tandem. You know what they say a family that rides a tandem together sticks together.....

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9478002214/[/video]

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9481595934/[/video]


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice videos. What camera do you use and could you post some pics of how you have it mounted. I am curious of the rear mount behind the stoker where camera goes under water.


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

ALM said:


> Nice videos. What camera do you use and could you post some pics of how you have it mounted. I am curious of the rear mount behind the stoker where camera goes under water.


It was a contour camera. The cheaper 1080HD 30FPS 99$ camera. If I had spent more I would not have used it as pretty much a disposable camera. You tend to get better shots if you hang the camera out there not worrying it gets banged up, the cheaper the camera the easier that is to do. It is a tough camera but in the end I did destroy it. It was hung off the bike using a magic arm and a Nano clamp. The camera had a standard 1/4-20 mounting hole that the arm screwed into. The magic arm can be articulated and locked in place. For the video with the water the arm was hung off the rear axle.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Cool videos...I enjoyed the sketch drawing look that you layered in. Was that post production editing thing...?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

mhopton said:


> Cool videos...I enjoyed the sketch drawing look that you layered in. Was that post production editing thing...?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes all pp.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Made a few mods. Found some time and my wife and I finally got out for some real singletrack. Had a blast. Things went well. I can see an ECDM 29er in our future. . .


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

hogprint said:


> Made a few mods. Found some time and my wife and I finally got out for some real singletrack. Had a blast. Things went well. I can see an ECDM 29er in our future. . .


Even short, that is still a lot of fork for the late model Cannondale. When you ride an ECDM, 26 or 29, the steering will be so light it will feel like power steering.

If you do buy an ECDM 29, personally, I would rework the fork to fit the 29 wheel.

PK


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Do tell PK about using the F40 as a base for a 29er. Might hasten my upgrade timeline..... (although first on the agenda is a set of stronger internal springs)

The steering wasn't too bad but it was a bit of an effort in low speed, tight corners. She had a blast. I had a blast and I guess that is really the main point, right?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Consider trimming the fork brace so it will fit the tire. F40 has a lot of room as is, so it should not need much trimming.

PK


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Cannondale 29er....looks good, has anyone rode one?
Tandem 29 - TANDEM 29 - TANDEMS - RECREATION & URBAN - BIKES - 2014


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

befoot said:


> Cannondale 29er....looks good, has anyone rode one?
> Tandem 29 - TANDEM 29 - TANDEMS - RECREATION & URBAN - BIKES - 2014
> 
> View attachment 833794


The long awaited road tandem models have arrived also and the initial input is that Cannondale substantially upped the price with no value added.

This off roader when I looked at the specs seems to follow that same trend.

The road tandem discussions pretty much go straight to the point that for similar money, other tandem specific brands such as Co-Motion or Santana will provide more bang for the buck.

The comparison to this Cannondale 29r will be most likely be the Fandango 29r. Similar to the road tandems, it will probably show the most bang for the buck is not the Cannondale but rather another American machine, the Fandango.

I took a quick look at the Cannondale specs for components, pretty low end. Pictures can lie, but it sure seems as though the Cannondale is not built around being suspension fork specific type geometry, and it also has what appears to be pretty low clearance for the BB's.

There is a photo kicking around of this bike with a Lefty installed, so maybe it will work in that configuration. Seem strange though that they don't offer a suspension version.

They will sell some no doubt. But my money, would buy another Fandango.

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Good to see this Thread still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I was sort of disappointed when the specs came out, because they basically changed the head tube angle slightly from the road model, but didn't do anything else (which was the knock against the original 26" MT's as well). So as PMK noted, the BB height is still too low for anything other than smooth, non-technical trails and rail trails, etc. It would make for a good gravel tandem though, so maybe that's where they're looking.

Parts spec is certainly lower-end (relatively speaking), but there are some surprisingly good parts on it, like the brakes, and especially the hubs/wheels. The rest appears to be serviceable, if not glitzy. Of course, final spec may differ, so we'll se when they arrive here in final form. Interesting that it's still 9 speed, which makes me feel like less of a retro-grouch.

It's at a great price point though; $2,730.00 MSRP, $2,599.00 low retail, which I can't touch with a Fandango (yet). This price point may be good enough to get folks on them as a first tandem, or casual riders who may not fully use the capabilities of a Fandango or a Ventana. The lower BB will actually make it feel more stable to new riders. If this model becomes a gateway tandem that leads to future upgrades, it's a winner for everyone. 

I also don't see accommodation for a suspension fork in the geometry. Also, I have been told directly by a Cannondale engineer that the Lefty is not appropriate for tandem use, not even the SuperMaxx lefty. So if a fork comes out for it, it will likely be a more conventional one. I don't see the bean counters that now run C'dale underwriting the expense of a tandem-specific Lefty, regardless of how cool it would be. 

We'll see how it does. I've committed to this model by pre-ordering several of these in the hopes that it opens up a new market by using Cannondale's name and the price point. So I REALLY hope it does well 

Either way, nice to see any of the big players getting into our little niche.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, Jeanne and I participated in a ride last weekend. It was a road ride, but the theme is similar.

We were on the Co-Motion and had just completed a respectable climb. At the top of the hill, our group took a short break, regrouped and fielded questions from the other riders on single bikes.

I had one guy asking me questions about our Co-Motion and then he asked about Cannondale tandems. I informed he they did sell them, to which he replied with intent that they were probably the best brand to purchase. He was Cannondale loyal and without knowing tandems, asked if the Cannondales were better machines than the custom Bushnell, and reasonably high end Co-Motions.

Point being, the Cannondales will sell based a lot just on brand loyalty.

As for the Lefty, there is an internet photo of the bike being used by what I thought were Cannondale employees testing the setup on a preproduction machine.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Very true, Paul. And that brand loyalty is what I'm betting will help sell the tandems. As mentioned, if the C'dale works as a gateway tandem, it'll be a great thing for us in the long run, even though we'll probably lose Fandango sales in the short term. 

But the bigger picture is that a brand-name company has come back into off-road tandems (sort of), which will bring both attention and some legitimacy in the minds of those unfamiliar with our niche. 

Either way, as a bike dealer, it's great to be able to offer options to folks. 

Calfee had a lefty on a tandem mtb for some photos, and those photos were what triggered the email from the C'dale engineer.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alex, you may or may not have seen this...Cannondale is and always messin' around.

Based on dates of the post, and if you click the links, it appears this photo was taken many months before the bikes were released. Check post #70 and click the image. Shows it was taken 5 months ago.

New Cannondales Coming - Page 3

Obviously, written stuff that says no Lefty on the tandem will trump the photo...but people are trying.

PK


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

From Cannondale's Website under Technology
Tandem 29 - RECREATION & URBAN - BIKES - 2014

1.5" OPI Fork
A Cannondale OPI one-piece, hollow, 3D forged fork with a 1.5" steerer provides stable, secure, nimble and responsive handling. Suspension-corrected geometry makes switching to a tandem-rated suspension fork a breeze.

So by being suspension corrected, the frame is ready to go and adding a suspension fork shouldn't impact the geometry. Should I assume they mean for a 100mm fork and nothing more?


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm considering purchasing a 10 (or so) year old MT2000 located several hundred miles away from home. Sizing issue....the bike is a large/med. A ride a Cdale Touring and Rush in a large of the same vintage and they fit like a glove. All this would seem to be a no-brainer except every other bike I own/ride is a medium. Does the tandem maintain this tradition of having a "compact" cockpit relative to other manufacturers? I'm 5'8". Any helpful guidance would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

reed523 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm considering purchasing a 10 (or so) year old MT2000 located several hundred miles away from home. Sizing issue....the bike is a large/med. A ride a Cdale Touring and Rush in a large of the same vintage and they fit like a glove. All this would seem to be a no-brainer except every other bike I own/ride is a medium. Does the tandem maintain this tradition of having a "compact" cockpit relative to other manufacturers? I'm 5'8". Any helpful guidance would be most appreciated. Thanks!


Here's the deal, the large may be a bit big for you. The real question regardless of front size is what would fit the stoker. The stoker compartment should be adaptable to fit.

So you may prefer a med / small, but in regards to tandem, many times the exact fit of a single is not exactly optimum for a tandem.

Not a great answer for your question. I base it on experience with Cannondale tandems and how they fit us. Saying that though, on paper our Ventana should not fit, but it seems to work well for us.

PK


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm perhaps in a little different situation than average. I'm still accepting resumes for stoker 


PMK said:


> Here's the deal, the large may be a bit big for you. The real question regardless of front size is what would fit the stoker. The stoker compartment should be adaptable to fit.
> 
> So you may prefer a med / small, but in regards to tandem, many times the exact fit of a single is not exactly optimum for a tandem.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

reed523 said:


> I'm perhaps in a little different situation than average. I'm still accepting resumes for stoker


Ride the wheels off your single bike and share your credit card so she can go shopping. Tandem riding makes for many compromises. Unless you find a girl fully into cycling that wants to give up steering, brakes and overall control I doubt many people would prefer a tandem over a single. All the bestin your quest.

PK


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ha. Thanks but no thanks for the relationship advice....I appreciate your concern but I didn't fall off the tricycle yesterday . I'm still interested in fit advice related to my first post, specifically comparing the geometry of Cannondale single (Touring or Rush) to the cockpit feel of the Tandem.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Can you dig up geometry charts for the different models and compare measurements? I just sold our 1999 M/S cannondale. I rode it for five years. I'm 5'10" with a long torso and the bike was a bit small for me. I have a L/S cannondale road tandem that fits much better. Does the MT 2000 have a fork on it? I think standover will be a bigger issue than reach. That bike was designed when a 120mm stem was on the short side, I think with a 90 or 80mm stem you would be ok. Front standover on ours was 30" using a 100mm fork.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> Can you dig up geometry charts for the different models and compare measurements? I just sold our 1999 M/S cannondale. I rode it for five years. I'm 5'10" with a long torso and the bike was a bit small for me. I have a L/S cannondale road tandem that fits much better. Does the MT 2000 have a fork on it? I think standover will be a bigger issue than reach. That bike was designed when a 120mm stem was on the short side, I think with a 90 or 80mm stem you would be ok. Front standover on ours was 30" using a 100mm fork.


5'10", previously owned a Large Small 98 Cannondale MT 3000. Agree with Trails 4Two, I ran the stem it came with, maybe a 120 and the moto fork. We also had a later model, new frame style MT800. Can't remember for certain but it was either a Large or XL in front. Ran a Nixon fork with the short travel setting. That bike fit ok but the added length and slack headtube angle made it a beast to manage. It was really tall so any concern for standover was moot. Had to learn to dismount offset from the top tube.

I would seriously look at old catalogs as suggested. Keep in mind though that those catalogs are known incorrect and truly do not offer the real picture. I was shocked to see how far the published vs actual headtube angle varied after I put a protractor to it.

All the best with it.

PK


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

THanks for the help. I've been looking at old catalogs this morning and based on that and the comments here, I'm just going to have to ride it to know for sure. 

I rode an old Med/small yesterday and it felt really cramped (although it had some wonky old school bars on it with a medium stem). The bike in question does not currently have a suspension fork on it and the owner lists standover at 29" which is no issue.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

With a suspension fork on our 2001 MT800, it was pretty tall standover wise. I would guess in long travel setting it was easily 35", in short travel, probably a solid 33".

Our Ventana, while tall is a lot more manageable in a similar height range. I would guess it has to do with the headtube angle being more vertical on the V, so it is less floppy than the C. The C not only did I need to stop and keep from tipping, but I had to ensure the wheel did not turn at all. Never dropped the stoker, but that bike had a few close calls. Every other tandem has not been an issue. In your words, I always felt that Cannondale had WONKY steering geometry.

PK


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

reed523 said:


> THanks for the help. I've been looking at old catalogs this morning and based on that and the comments here, I'm just going to have to ride it to know for sure.
> 
> I rode an old Med/small yesterday and it felt really cramped (although it had some wonky old school bars on it with a medium stem). The bike in question does not currently have a suspension fork on it and the owner lists standover at 29" which is no issue.


Well, i picked up the bike and the fit is perfect. At least 10 people got to go on their first ever tandem ride at the LBS last evening so it's already earning it's keep. Headed out for a little taste of Oklahoma gravel and red dirt later this morning....


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

has anyone ever tried to put a set of maxxis hookworm 26 x 2.5 on a cannondale tandem....does it rub against the frame...? thanks.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

And now that She is all cleaned time for a few new pic's....


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

reed523 said:


> Well, i picked up the bike and the fit is perfect. At least 10 people got to go on their first ever tandem ride at the LBS last evening so it's already earning it's keep. Headed out for a little taste of Oklahoma gravel and red dirt later this morning....


This bike has rocked my world. We are having a blast with it...Here's my tandem partner (we split captain/stoker duties) out for a little ride yesterday with Oklahoma State University's mascot, Pistol Pete.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

I was wondering also if you could go wide and how big for mtb tires though...also does anyone know the size of my seat post and seat post clamp size?


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Deadgoat, I've run a Panaracer Rampage 2.35" tire with no clearance issues. As far as seatpost/clamp size they are most likely 27.2 for the post and 1 1/4" clamp.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

More for curiosity sake than actually offering useful information...

I was going for the absolute max width I could fit on our MT800 to deal with off-trail desert riding we used to do. I put a 3" Gazzalodi on for a while. I planed the knobbies nearly all the way off with a handplane to get it to fit. After a few weeks of riding it was clear that it touched the stay and actually started wearing into it so I took them off. Oh, and did I mention that they're a bit on the heavy side (1664 g) ;p

I was thinking of something along the lines of the tire in the photo below (from patineto's post in the brakes thread) when we lost our Cannondale. What is that beast patineto?









We replaced our lost MT800 with an ECDM and our riding terrain and style has changed dramatically, so don't need the extra floatation for sand anymore.

Like I said, probably not useful information, but the page has been pretty quiet lately so .... 

Cheers
k


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's our new Cannondale Tandem 29er in size medium. I'm 5'7 and wife is 5'6. We're planning on taking it out tomorrow for it's inaugural ride. Completely stock with the exception of a stoker Cane Creek Thudbuster ST seatpost and Continental Race King tires.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

ki5ka said:


> More for curiosity sake than actually offering useful information...
> 
> I was going for the absolute max width I could fit on our MT800 to deal with off-trail desert riding we used to do. I put a 3" Gazzalodi on for a while. I planed the knobbies nearly all the way off with a handplane to get it to fit. After a few weeks of riding it was clear that it touched the stay and actually started wearing into it so I took them off. Oh, and did I mention that they're a bit on the heavy side (1664 g) ;p
> 
> ...


That tire is a maxxis hookworm


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

1998 mt1000


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice find.... Now time to get her Dirty!!!


----------



## amsherriff (Oct 25, 2018)

*I had this very same bike*

I had this very same bike, identical in 98. I sold it to a guy from Pennsylvania.



ALM said:


> This is our first post to the forum. We have not even gotten our 1998 MT 3000 yet but here is the story. I have been searching for a mtb tadem for the past couple weeks almost non stop on the computer. This craigslist ad popped up and I called seconds after. The seller would not ship and local pickup was in Miami. I am near Houston TX.
> 
> I had started a post on bikeforums asking for info about mtb tandems. PMK sent some info. I noticed he was in Florida. I called the seller and told him I may have a contact who could pickup the bike for us (I have never met or spokent to PMK before). So I frantically pm PMK. Luckily he saw the pm and contacted me. I was able to purchase the bike and have the seller take to PMK. PMK is having his LBS box and ship to House of Tandems for them to assemble for me.
> 
> ...


----------

